# Free John Frame course on apologetics



## RamistThomist

http://itunes.rts.edu/

if you have itunes, click on whatever and look for stuff under launch itunes. Then click on courses in theology. Then click on Christian Apologetics.


----------



## Devin

I imagine this will be an excellent resource. Thanks for the info.


----------



## VictorBravo

Thanks! I listened to the Systematics series. A wonderful resource.


----------



## RamistThomist

Devin said:


> I imagine this will be an excellent resource. Thanks for the info.



It rocks. He deals with Bahnsen somewhere down the line (in the section on van til).


----------



## smhbbag

Draught Horse said:


> It rocks. He deals with Bahnsen somewhere down the line (in the section on van til).



He cannot deal with Bahnsen, because where he differs, he is wrong 

Now he could address Bahnsen's concerns....

CT


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Hey CT, are you signed in as Jeremy again! 

By the way, since you're here, you might know the answer to my question (or somebody else). 

I picked up the entired _History of Western Philosophy_ series by Bahnsen in audio format for some outrageously low price around 2002. It's an excellent series and I've been listening to it off and on after I converted it to MP3 so I could listed on my iPod while working out and driving.

Do you know if the notes that he refers to in that series are available online somewhere? I'd love to have the outline of the stuff he covers. I get used to the terminology after repeated exposure but I tend to forget some of the stuff and the notes would be handy.

Just a couple of days ago, I was reading _The New Modernism_ and Van Til was criticizing Barth and Brunner's activism and I wasn't sure what the term meant. Providentially, I heard Bahnsen talking about 19th and 20th Century philosophy and he defined activism! I swear, most of the time understanding a thing is just knowing the definitions of the words they're using.


----------



## RamistThomist

SemperFideles said:


> Do you know if the notes that he refers to in that series are available online somewhere? I'd love to have the outline of the stuff he covers. I get used to the terminology after repeated exposure but I tend to forget some of the stuff and the notes would be handy.



this is the best I could come up with? I will ask some of my friends in the theonomic underground what the word on the street is.
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/phil-out.pdf


----------



## ChristianTrader

SemperFideles said:


> Hey CT, are you signed in as Jeremy again!



It was a baptist trap. He no longer lives here, but he still has a key. So he seemed to have dropped by while I was at work and left himself signed in.



> By the way, since you're here, you might know the answer to my question (or somebody else).
> 
> I picked up the entired _History of Western Philosophy_ series by Bahnsen in audio format for some outrageously low price around 2002. It's an excellent series and I've been listening to it off and on after I converted it to MP3 so I could listed on my iPod while working out and driving.



It is available for pretty cheap here: http://www.wordmp3.com/search.asp?itemid=5295



> Do you know if the notes that he refers to in that series are available online somewhere? I'd love to have the outline of the stuff he covers. I get used to the terminology after repeated exposure but I tend to forget some of the stuff and the notes would be handy.
> 
> Just a couple of days ago, I was reading _The New Modernism_ and Van Til was criticizing Barth and Brunner's activism and I wasn't sure what the term meant. Providentially, I heard Bahnsen talking about 19th and 20th Century philosophy and he defined activism! I swear, most of the time understanding a thing is just knowing the definitions of the words they're using.



I would have given you the same link that Jacob posted just above. It is all that I know of.

CT


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Thanks Jacob and CT.

I really enjoy listening to Bahnsen. I can place the year he's talking when he references Haiti and Clinton and the like. It kind of makes me laugh to myself when he gives those cultural references. Those students of his in those lectures are all in their early to mid-30's by now.


----------



## Answerman

Thanks Jacob, this will be a great addition to my listening collection.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Is anybody else getting an error message when they try to open up the RTS iTunes store?


----------



## RamistThomist

SemperFideles said:


> Thanks Jacob and CT.
> 
> I really enjoy listening to Bahnsen. I can place the year he's talking when he references Haiti and Clinton and the like. It kind of makes me laugh to myself when he gives those cultural references. Those students of his in those lectures are all in their early to mid-30's by now.



He quoted Mr T and the A-team in one of the ones I just listened to.


----------



## RamistThomist

SemperFideles said:


> Is anybody else getting an error message when they try to open up the RTS iTunes store?



Because its RTS. By definition it can't be user-friendly.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Draught Horse said:


> Because its RTS. By definition it can't be user-friendly.



You'll have to explain that to me someday. Probably some inside knowledge.


----------



## CDM

SemperFideles said:


> Is anybody else getting an error message when they try to open up the RTS iTunes store?



No.

It looks like a bunch of other stuff is free too. Either that or iTunes is nailing my PayPal account without me knowing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

mangum said:


> No.
> 
> It looks like a bunch of other stuff is free too. Either that or iTunes is nailing my PayPal account without me knowing.



It's working now. If Jacob was nearby I'd give him a bear hug for pointing this out. It's amazing how much time I spend driving. I only work about a half mile away but between driving to lunch, checking mail, working out, etc I'm able to listen to about 45 minutes of audio per day. Talk about redeeming time!

I actually get frustrated if I have to drive somewhere and I don't have something new to listen to.


----------



## caddy

Help a brother out and put some of this in practice with me!

http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=366341&page=1&pp=25

: )


----------



## unlearnedlearner

*Philosophy?*

Does anyone know of any philosophy lectures along these lines? For example, I thought I remember hearing that Yale was going to put some of their classes on-line, etc.

Any pointers? 

What a grand thing!


----------



## Brian Bosse

Hello Everybody,

I own the mp3 series of Bahnsen's history of Western Civ., but find the audio quality to be very poor. Is what is being offered at Wordmp3.com a better quality than the first mp3 releases by Covenant Media?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## cih1355

unlearnedlearner said:


> Does anyone know of any philosophy lectures along these lines? For example, I thought I remember hearing that Yale was going to put some of their classes on-line, etc.
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> What a grand thing!



San Jose State University has some online lectures in the area of philosophy of science. 
Here is the link: http://www.sjsu.edu/atn/delivery/webcasting/archives/phil/


----------



## Formerly At Enmity

1.) I shall get my adorable little iPOD shuffle ready for this!
2.) Theonomic Underground (as Jacob referred to his cohorts) sounds like a new metal band! I might use that for a song title one day...


----------



## Davidius

Thanks for posting this!



unlearnedlearner said:


> Does anyone know of any philosophy lectures along these lines? For example, I thought I remember hearing that Yale was going to put some of their classes on-line, etc.
> 
> Any pointers?



The Trinity Foundation  has a lot of lectures available. Many people on this board aren't fond of Gordon Clark and John Robbins. I have listened to some that deal with more general issues instead of starting on Clarkian specifics and have found them to be helpful.


----------



## Devin

Formerly At Enmity said:


> 2.) Theonomic Underground (as Jacob referred to his cohorts) sounds like a new metal band! I might use that for a song title one day...



I've really been toying with the idea of doing a metal song based on Psalm 2, myself.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Devin said:


> I've really been toying with the idea of doing a metal song based on Psalm 2, myself.


I've always been on the lookout for a metal band who do something like a Katatonia version of Psalm 88.


----------



## RamistThomist

SemperFideles said:


> It's working now. If Jacob was nearby I'd give him a bear hug for pointing this out. It's amazing how much time I spend driving. I only work about a half mile away but between driving to lunch, checking mail, working out, etc I'm able to listen to about 45 minutes of audio per day. Talk about redeeming time!
> 
> I actually get frustrated if I have to drive somewhere and I don't have something new to listen to.



*chokes back tears*

Its scary how similar we are. Come to the dark side...

As to the RTS thing, they have a lot of potentially awesome material that is almost impossible to access. Plus, there is a lot inside stuff while not bad, doesn't make your life easier.


----------



## Devin

Exagorazo said:


> I've always been on the lookout for a metal band who do something like a Katatonia version of Psalm 88.



Becoming the Archetype has a song called "One Man Parade" that responds to the following verses from that psalm:

Psa 88:10 Do you work wonders for the dead? Do the departed rise up to praise you? Selah. 
Psa 88:11 Is your steadfast love declared in the grave, or your faithfulness in Abaddon? 

by saying

"The dead rise up to praise you 
Your love goes far beyond the grave"

Of course, the end of the song kinda sounds arminian (Make your choice, who's side are you on?), but it's nothing unlike what Joshua said to the people of Israel. Likewise, their singer said the song "Elegy" is about the "total depravity" of man. Whether he meant this in the theological sense, I don't know. But, they are a pretty decent metal band for those who like screamers and such.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Devin said:


> But, they are a pretty decent metal band for those who like screamers and such.


And I do.

I'll check em out


----------



## RamistThomist

Exagorazo said:


> I've always been on the lookout for a metal band who do something like a Katatonia version of Psalm 88.



Please, please stop with comparing theonomy to heavy metal. Bon Jovi's *Wanted: Dead or Alive* (or anything by Bon Jovi, for that matter) is the ultimate theonomic music.


----------



## crhoades

Draught Horse said:


> Please, please stop with comparing theonomy to heavy metal. Bon Jovi's *Wanted: Dead or Alive* (or anything by Bon Jovi, for that matter) is the ultimate theonomic music.


Bob Dylan? Johnny Cash? Pearl Jam?


----------



## MICWARFIELD

Thanks Jacob!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristianTrader

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I own the mp3 series of Bahnsen's history of Western Civ., but find the audio quality to be very poor. Is what is being offered at Wordmp3.com a better quality than the first mp3 releases by Covenant Media?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



I have the same audio from cmf and also found it poor. i do not know how the set offered at wordmp3 compares, I will email to find out.

CT


----------



## RamistThomist

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I own the mp3 series of Bahnsen's history of Western Civ., but find the audio quality to be very poor. Is what is being offered at Wordmp3.com a better quality than the first mp3 releases by Covenant Media?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



That's interesting. I have the Ancient Philosophy and Renaissance Philosophy mp3s, which I bought one at a time (or 4 at a time, etc), and the quality is decent. And I bought them from Covenant Media. This was about 8 months ago.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I own the mp3 series of Bahnsen's history of Western Civ., but find the audio quality to be very poor. Is what is being offered at Wordmp3.com a better quality than the first mp3 releases by Covenant Media?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian





ChristianTrader said:


> I have the same audio from cmf and also found it poor. i do not know how the set offered at wordmp3 compares, I will email to find out.
> 
> CT





In fact, the recordings I have are 8 bit wave files. That's part of the reason it took me so long to listen to them since they weren't in a format that an MP3 player could play and I don't like listening to things at my computer. I ended up converting them all to MP3 in the last year so I could listen to them.

Ironically, the CD has Wilson's entire set on raising kids, marriage, etc. It's pretty good stuff but you can kind of see Wilson's tendency to be dogmatic about wisdom literature and turning wisdom into didactic principles, which can get you in trouble if you start treating Proverbial passages in a formulaic fashion. I think if you're not paying attention, he's so persuasive that you can lose track of where he's exegeting and where he's just giving his opinion on how he would carry out an issue of prudence.


----------



## ChristianTrader

SemperFideles said:


> In fact, the recordings I have are 8 bit wave files. That's part of the reason it took me so long to listen to them since they weren't in a format that an MP3 player could play and I don't like listening to things at my computer. I ended up converting them all to MP3 in the last year so I could listen to them.



I emailed wordmp3 and they told me that they are good quality mp3s. I actually bought an entire set of material from wordmp3 about three years ago and have the same wav files. It seems that such stuff have been replaced and are now regular quality mp3s are available.

CT


----------



## RamistThomist

I guess I am the odd ball out: I ordered the mp3s from CMF and they are decent quality, but I did it one at a time


----------



## ChristianTrader

Draught Horse said:


> I guess I am the odd ball out: I ordered the mp3s from CMF and they are decent quality, but I did it one at a time



It is not that you are odd, it is just that you ordered after the situation was fixed.

CT


----------

